# Equivalent avplayer.



## Ralph_ (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis en train de préparer l'arrivée de l'iPhone et parmi les app prévues, je voulais m'acheter avplayer, étant extrèmement satisfait de la version HD sur l'iPad.

Malheureusement, elle a été retiré de l'app store "momentanément" depuis septembre et impossible de savoir quand elle fera son retour.

quelles alternatives utilisez vous? J'avais à l'époque téléchargé VLC et l'ai toujours gardé dans ma biblio d'apps depuis mais il ne sera surement pas full screen sur l'iphone 5 et pas sur que les mkv passent aussi bien que sur avplayer (en tout cas sur l'ipad c'était pas bon)

donc la question est quelle est l'alternative la plus plausible à avplayer (avi, mkv 720 et mp4) avec lecture de srt qui soit gratuite ou payant de quelques euros (genre 5 max)

d'avance merci pour les réponses


----------



## Lauange (22 Novembre 2012)

Hello,

J'utilise Aceplayer qui lit parfaitement les mkv présent sur mon iPhone ou sur mon dd partag&#279; sur mon réseau.


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Novembre 2012)

merci. je vais tenter dès que je reçois mon tel...


----------

